# Schutzhund dog finds lost senior citizen



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Interesting story...not a SAR dog, but a Schutzhund-trained dog...

[URL="http://www.newbernsj.com/news/gabe_35354___article.html/waterman_old.html"]http://www.newbernsj.com/news/gabe_35354___article.html/waterman_old.html[/URL]


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I gotta admit I was shocked to see that - not at the dogs abilities, because I always admired Gabe......I know Celia and Gabe as they belong to a SchH Club I usta belong to. They were putting it mildly when they said that Gabe is not social:smile: but Celia is a wonderful handler and trainer and they make a great team. Proud of em both:smile:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Neat story, can I get your permission to cross post it?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Neat story, can I get your permission to cross post it?


Not sure if you were asking me or Lacey, but I don't mind if you cross post.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks, Konnie.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

neat story! guess it goes to show that not ALL Sch dogs are incapable of anything beyond the "routine"


----------

